# 3 guys in car with permits



## handcannon (Sep 28, 2007)

me and my two buddies all have CCW permits and i was wondering, sometimes we carpool together and go to the same spot, pick up ammunition before a shoot, out to eat, etc. what if we were to get pulled over and all 3 of us are legit. would the police say anything or just be ok with it since we are legit? Would they be suspicious? any thing to give me a heads up would be appreciated.

patrick


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

As long as you got your Indy permits why wold they say anything? If your legal there's nothing to worry about. Good luck.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

handcannon said:


> ... what if we were to get pulled over and all 3 of us are legit. would the police say anything or just be ok with it since we are legit?...
> 
> patrick


Nope, just keep packing. As long as all three have your permits on you, you're "Too legit to Quit".:smt033


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Check your local laws. Here in Texas I know the driver has to inform the officer and hand him his permit if he is carrying. I don't think the friend would have to. Just remember it's up to you to know your local laws and what you should do. I used to live in CT and you are not to say a thing unless asked. So for you to ask that question tells me to tell you to find out from your States website. Most have them and a friend found a mistake on the ATF site so I would print out what the site posts. Plus if your black and driving through Canton, CT be careful. I would drive around the town.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Personally, to be respectfull to a LEO I would inform them that I am armed and have a permit to carry and that the others in the vehicle are the same. I think being up front with a LEO helps that LEO develope a little trust in you. May also help in avoiding a ticket.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I use to think this way until I got my permit in CT and told by four friends in law enforcement in CT never to offer that information unless asked. They look at it like you are not concealing your firearm. When I asked why I'm told that's the way it is. Many things don't make sense up there and anyone who is from CT sure would like to hear what they have learned up there? Where are you Waterbury Bob? 

I'm glad I live in Texas because I can and I'm able to tell the LEO that I'm packing.

That's why I tell everyone to know the laws in the states they carry in. I'm heading soon to Fort Jackson SC from Texas. I will look up each States laws that I will be traveling through and I think I'll run into a problem when I get to Fort Jackson. If I can bring it on base I have to figure out where to store it. I'll be staying three days on base.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I tend to keep my mouth shut unless the state law or the situation requires a different solution. I have heard of too many officers that act like if you are carrying its cause you think they cant do their job. and i don't want to risk running into one of those few. 

That being said in the 7 years i have had my license i have only been stopped twice. The last one was last week and i had forgotten i had put my firearm in the glove box when i went to work. when i opened the glove box and saw it i immediately told him i had a license and showed it to him. he never said another word about it and was completely ok with me reaching into the glove box for my registration. that is deff. and argument for notifying the officer but i still think its best to keep your mouth shut unless you know he is gonna see it at some point. Oh and he still wrote me a ticket


----------

